# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  براءة شركة سوداكال المفترى عليها

## ياسر المشرف

*أكد الأستاذ بارود صندل، المستشار القانوني لمجموعة شركة «سوداكال»، التي أُتّهم أصحابها في قضية غسيل الأموال، وقامت المحكمة بشطب الدعوى أمس الأول، أنه سيلجأ للمحكمة الدستورية في حالة تأخر أورفض الطلب المقدم منه لرئاسة الجمهورية، والقاضي برفع الحصانة عن وزير العدل لتحريك إجراءات بلاغ ضده، وأضاف أن لديهم وقائع مسندة للوزير يستطيعون أثباتها، وأنهم انتظروا أكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع ولم يجدوا ردا، وقال إن هنالك فقرة في الدستور تعطي الشاكي الحق للذهاب للمحكمة الدستورية وإجراء طعن. من جانبه كشف المهندس، نصر الدين آدم عبدالله، المدير العام لمجموعة شركات سوداكال العالمية، عن أن التقارير الأولية التي أعدتها اللجنة التي شُكِّلت لحصر الخسائر التي تعرضت لها الشركة من جراء قضية غسيل الأموال التي أتّهموا بها، تبلغ حوالي 80 مليون دولار، ويفوق، وأضاف في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد بمقرها أمس لتوضيح الملابسات التي صاحبت قضية غسيل الأموال التي تم شطبها أمس الأول أن تلك الخسارة ستعطل عجلة الاستثمار بالشركة، وقال إن الشركة تدرس حاليا المطالبة بتعويض على الخسائر التي لحقت بها. وشكر نصر الدين القضاء السوداني على نزاهته، وقال إن الشركة أنشئت عام 1998م بمساهمة من شقيقهم الأكبر الذي يعمل بأمريكا، وبعدها تطورت، وأصبحت لها فروع بدول مختلفة. وعن ملابسات الحادث أفاد أنه تمّ القبض على شقيقهم الأكبر آدم عبدالله، في رمضان عام 2005م، وحجزت كل ممتلكاتهم، من آليات وعقارات وأموال وحسابات بنكية، وقُدّموا للمحاكمة أمام القضاء، حيث ظل شقيقهم آدم خلف القضبان لآكثر من العام ونصف العام، وقال إن الاتهام كان يصب في أنهم يقفون وراء ما يحدث في دارفور، وأنهم يدعمون الحركات المسلحة بدارفور، وطلبوا منهم الاعتراف بأنهم يمارسون الدجل والشعوذة. وأضاف أنهم تمسكوا بإحالة البلاغ للمحكمة، وبعد جهد تمّ تحويل البلاغ للمحكمة وشطب. وقال إن الشركة بها حوالي 55 ألف موظفا مما يؤكد أنها تعمل في الحد من البطالة. وحمّل نصر الدين أفراداً بعينهم مسئولية ما حدث لهم وأوضح أن سبب المشكلة كان بناء على تقارير مغلوطة من بعض المنافسين، وأكد أنهم لا يحمِّلون الحكومة مسئولية ما حدث. 


لقد أوردت هذا المقال لتبرئة ساحة شركة سوداكال التي تبرعت بسداد رواتب مدرب المريخ الجديد لمدة سنتين بعد أن حاول الذين نصبوا انفسهم قضاة ويوجهون التهم جزافاً نحو الشرفاء من ابناء وطننا الحبيب دون دليل  
شكراً لشركة سوداكال وشكراً لرجل الأعمال آدم عبد الله على تبرعه السخي لفريق المريخ 

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*بالله ..؟؟؟!!!! دي الشركة ....الدففففففففففففففففففففعت للمدددددددددددددرب؟؟؟
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*مشكور ياسر المشرف على المعلومة المهمة 

ونتمنى ان يستمر دعم سوداكال للمريخ مادام ان القضاء برأ ساحتها 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة 
ياناس خلوا عباد الله لله وعلينا بالظاهر والبواطن علمها عند الله 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مشكور يا ياسر الشريف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حتى وإن كان هناك شكك في أمر هذه الشركة فيجب العمل بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(ألتمس لأخيك 70عذراً )
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*لقد درجت بعض الأقلام على توزيع صكوك الغفران
 والإدانة على الناس دون رقيب أو حسيب 
نحن لا ندافع عن شركة سوداكال ولكننا قمنا
 بتوضيح الحقائق التي تمليها علينا ضمائرنا 
شركة سوداكال مدت اياديها بيضاء ناصعة لخدمة الزعيم 
الذي نهواه فلما نقابل ذلك بالجحود والإنكار وإشانة سمعتها بعد
 أن برأتها السلطة القضائية وهي
 الجهة المختصة بإصدار هذه الأحكام
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*يا جماعة الخير ...هنالك بند واضح في لائحة النادي ..وتحت مسمى مصادر الدخل ...وهنالك فقرة وااااااااااااااااضحة ....وضوح الشمس وتقول ... - التبرعات والهبات ...تكون من اموال مشروعة ... او على هذا النحو .... يعني اي مال تتبرع به للنادي او تهبه ..يجب ان يكون مال مشروع ...يعني ..الناس تعمل حسابها برضو ..ويا ما سمعنا اندية في العالم قامت على اموال المخدرات والغسيل ...احترسو وتاكدو فعلا ..ثم ..!!!!!
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الأخ احمد عتيق 
الجهة المختصة بإضفاء الشرعية برأت تلك الشركة ولكن من الواضح أن هناك جهات أخرى لم يعجبها تبرع الشركة لفريق المريخ لمكانة الشركة المرموقة في اسودان فارادت أن تؤلب جماهير المريخ عليها ولأسف استخدمت اقلام مريخية لتنفيذ مخططها 
لماذا لم تتكلم تلك الأقلام الحادبة على المال العام كما تدعي عن مصدر اموال صلاح إدريس الذي كان يعمل موظفاً بسيطاً بأحد البنوك وفجأة اصبح بقدرة قادر من اغنى اغنياء السودان  ولماذا لم يتحدثون عن مصدر أموال اشرف الكاردينال المعروف مصدرها والتي يعلم بها الغاشي والداني 
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*نقطة سطر جديد
مشكلتنا في السودان نترك المجرم ونجرم الشرفاء
على الاخوه أن لا ينسوا ما كتبه الإعلام عن أموال جمال الوالى من الأصدقاء قبل الأعداء
لماذا ندافع عن جمال الوالى ونشن هجومنا على رجل لا نعلم عنه شيء 
هل لأنه تبرع للمريخ؟ ؟؟؟ 
هذه المواضيع يجب أن لا تصرفنا عن واجبنا وفي النهاية هذا الرجل مريخابي وتحت مريخابي ضع مليون خط يعنى زيما بهاجموا في الوالى حيتهاجم

البلد فيها قضاء مهما اختلفنا حوله
تم شطب البلاغ احدي هنا انتهي البيان

ولو جينا نتكلم عن الفساد المنتدي حيبقي منبر سياسي
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*مرحبا به داعما وسندا للزعيم ... من يريد ان يعيش فى المدينة الفاضله فعليه ان يبحث عن بلد آخر غير السودان .. ورمى الناس بالشبهات تجنى ومظلمه ... فعلينا بالظاهر وما داخل النفوس فعلمها عند الحى الذى لاينوم رب العالمين فهو كفيل بعباده .. ادفع ادفع ادفع يا سوداكال وما تسمعوا كلام الرشاشات ناس الهليل الحاقدين فهؤلاء يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا فى جنازته .. ديل حاقدين مثل حقد خالد عزالدين الذى اتى للسودان مربوط فى الضهر وبقى الآن يشطه ويمرح ويتهم ويتجنى .. دنيا فرندقس فيها زى هذا الحاقد الجبان
*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*بخصوص السيرة الذاتية ومنها نسال عن الاخ ياسر المشرف
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*الوزير اليسع صفرابي رفض تعيينه نائبا لونسي
                        	*

----------

